
Former Threadless CTO Harper Reed to Work for Obama 2012 - raldi
http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/obama-campaign-gets-tech-rocker-132176
======
ck2
Whatever happened to that actor who quit House to run off and help Obama?

Oh okay, he left. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kal_Penn#Political_interests>

Obama's support from the left will basically be from lack of any other choice.
I liked him a lot better when he was actually a Democrat, Senator Obama would
be freaking out at President Obama. Less transparency than ever, more
lobbyists than ever, new wars, expanded warrantless surveillance, TSA in bus
and train stations, endless Patriot Act renewal, etc.

I am so not looking forward to an election year news cycle, the media is bad
enough most days but wow it's going to get ugly.

------
jacoblyles
This article is not intellectually stimulating and not valuable for the health
of the community.

Believe it or not, there are a lot of 1) non-Americans and 2) non-Democrats on
Hacker News. Maybe we can skip the Obama-hype this time around the election
cycle. Four years of national transformation and transcendence is enough.

~~~
raldi
You're painting this as a "Obama eats a ham sandwich" story, but I think
there's a big-picture trend that you're missing.

The news is of interest to HN because it's a sign of how the Internet and
social media continues to have an ever-rising impact on major world politics.
To put it another way, are Twitter and Facebook and Reddit just
procrastination engines, or might they be important, world-changing tools?
Stories like this help answer that question.

------
jakestein
Harper was actually CTO at Threadless (skinnyCorp), but this (and he) is
awesome in any case.

~~~
raldi
Yeah, my original headline didn't say that, but it looks like someone edited
it.

Edit: And now they've edited it again. I wish HN's anonymous headline editors
would post a comment when they do that, so my references to the headline don't
look weird.

